# Ejari Help



## Purdymcr (Jun 14, 2012)

We have a tenancy agreement in joint names, i.e. my wife and I, yet I am awaiting my residency visa to be processed. We need to register for Ejari does anyone know if residency visas for both of us will be required? Have all of the other required docs.
TIA


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

This thread has some good info regarding Ejari:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...as-someone-recently-used.html?highlight=ejari


----------



## robert19802 (Dec 16, 2013)

Purdymcr said:


> We have a tenancy agreement in joint names, i.e. my wife and I, yet I am awaiting my residency visa to be processed. We need to register for Ejari does anyone know if residency visas for both of us will be required? Have all of the other required docs.
> TIA


If the Tenancy Contract clearly displays both names, you can just register register using the name of the person in possession of valid UAE Visa. You don't need to provide the other person's ID. /snip/


----------

